# Powder



## dootsmom (Sep 3, 2008)

[font="Arial,sans-serif"][font="Arial,sans-serif"]I am going to put Powder up for adoption. Powder is the little bunny
that I took away from his mother, because of her food aggression, on
July 27th when he was only 18 days old. Powder (he's a little gray
puff ball) sat in his little cage, on my kitchen counter, for 2 weeks
before I noticed that there was something very wrong with him. I had
never seen him stand up on his hind feet before this. When he stood
up I saw that his right foot looked odd. I picked him up and took a
better look. Powder'sright foot was deformed. On Aug. 8th I brought
him to see my Vet. Not only was the foot deformed, it was "dead". 
Just a little pale, skeletonal, paw. The dew-claw on his left foot is
non-existent. His right leg, above the ankle, is fine. Dr. Anaker
said to wait & see what happens. Well, the foot literally fell off
last week. 

Powder'smom, and 5 other buns, were brought here from the Jersey City
pound on the 4th of July. Yes, they delivered them on the Holiday!!!
Two bonded pairs and 2 singles came that day. All are females. 
Powder'smom, who I call Patches, and Sweetie were one of the bonded
pairs. I was told that one of them had given birth at the pound when
she came in, but all the kits had died. 

Both Patches & Sweetie had huge bellies. Lauren (the little spotted
Rex) and Lydia (a little brown Rex-mix) were both under-weight. The
two lops (Blackie& Pinky) were in good shape...these two had been in
foster care until they came here.

As soon as I put Patches & Sweetie into their cage they began to
nest!! I immediately separated them. On the 8th of July, Patches gave
birth to 6 kits. Four were still born. With the birth I could see
how emaciated she was. On the 10th the little black baby died. I saw
that its lower half was terribly deformed. I checked Powder out, at that 
time, and he seemed to be fine.

On the 9th of July Sweetie gave birth to 4 kits. With the belly gone
I could now see that she, too, was emaciated. By the 11th, all the
kits were gone. Sweetie had no milk.

Powder is a wonderful little bunny. He loves being handled and having
his little head in ears rubbed. Powder is litter box trained and only
leaves one or two "balls" on his carpet, each day. 

Powder needs a home where he can get more attention than I can give
him. Although Dr. Anakersaid that his heart sounded good, I will
not, as I cannot afford to take him to a specialist, have him
neutered. The Vet, in NY, that does my spay/neuters will not take the
chance on doing him.

Other than needing thick carpeting for his little stump, I don't
consider him to be a "special needs" bunny. He has a very healthy
appetite.....loves the little piece of carrot that he gets everyday
and, before he eats his pellets, he digs out and eats all the oatmeal
that I mix with it. Cheeriosare also a hit!! 

Anyway, if you know of anyone that would love to have him please let
me know. He comes with his used/dented cage (LOL!!) litter box, cubby, 
carpet, water bottle, toys, alfalfa, & pellets.

Charlotte

BTW, all the buns are now healthy & are of proper weight. Now, if I
can only keep Blackie& Pinkyconfined. These two are escape artists
and I keep finding them in my backyard!! They don't go far....they
just want to be able to come & go as they please and they figured out
how to use the cat door!! 
[/font][/font]


----------



## naturestee (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor little guy. I hope someone here can take him! I just met a bun with a similar problem at the vet clinic the other day. Nobody knows how it happened, he just showed up at the Humane Society missing the lower half of one hind leg. He gets around really well although he does need more frequent vet checks because he uses his stump to hop sometimes and it does get sore.

Someone here must want a tripod bunny!


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 3, 2008)

He sounds like a really sweet little guy, and I really have a soft spot for the "odd" ones. I wish I could take him, but I wouldn't be able to give him that special attention with all the others I have. I hope you are able to find him a good home.

ETA: Would you be able to post a pic or two? That always helps, mabye someone will see him and be unable to resist.


----------



## dootsmom (Sep 3, 2008)

Have to wait till the weekend. Hubby is allowed to come then and he took the camera!


----------



## JimD (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Charlotte!!

:wave:
How are yous doing these days?
We miss you around the forum!

Some general questions about Powder:

Will lil Powder need further medical attention due to his foot? 
Like meds or regular checkups?

And, how big of an area would he need for living accommodations? 
Is his activity limited due to his foot?

~Jim

PS:

I've found a wonderful vet in Pompton Lakes. 
He works with a lot of rescues and is very rabbit savvy.
He's been treating my Chippy. And he takes care of our dogs, too.
I'll ask him about doing spay/neuters and let you know what he says.
It's the Pompton Lakes Animal Hospital...Dr. Cattiny treats all kinds of exotic animals.
It's probably about a 30 minute ride for you.


----------



## dootsmom (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Jim,
Sorry about not getting back to you right away. My bus run is longer this year and there just doesn't seem to be enough time to anything, anymore!!

Anyway....have to wait for hubby to come with camera.....(threw him out).
Powder is just a little medium gray bunny. ND mix, small because his growth was a little stunted.

He has no special needs other than a thick carpet. His cage is 30 inches wide.

He like to lay on the couch near to me. Loves being petted & rubbed.

He doesn't run around that much.....kinda lazy but, I think that is because of his leg.

As with all bunnies a yearly check-up is advised.

Pompton Lakes is about 40 minutes away. If you could ask what he would charge mr for spay/neuters, I would appreciate. 

Time to go back to work!!


----------



## dootsmom (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's his album: http://www.whitescarver.com/gallery/album37


----------

